
Super-precise new CRISPR tool could tackle a plethora of genetic diseases - bryanrasmussen
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03164-5
======
bluGill
I hope it works out. I'm looking forward to the day when those with high
cholesterol cure it by fixing their liver, while those with normal cholesterol
cure it by fixing their brain cells. (the good effects of the high cholesterol
gene on the brain where completely made up: while it meets the bar of
plausible enough for an example, there is no particular reason to believe it
is true)

